# Advert taken down



## OwenCoughlan (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello

how do I contact admin about a classified advert being taken down? Can't find any list of contacts on my phone

Owen


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The forum has recently been taken over by Vertical Scope. The previous admin, alongside with the moderators, have all left.

I have no idea how to contact the new owners. Good luck.

@OwenCoughlan


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The forum has recently been taken over by Vertical Scope. The previous admin, alongside with the moderators, have all left.
> 
> I have no idea how to contact the new owners. Good luck.
> 
> @OwenCoughlan


 I didn't leave as admin/moderator. I was removed without anyone telling me... Not bothered, they can get on with it.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Rhys - Ooops. Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot. I remember you mentioned on an earlier post. Congratulations on the new arrival btw 🙂 .

Let's see what happens with this forum next in light of the new owners. Will they engage? Who knows.

Edit: If they are reading this... They should at least reach out to the OP! 🙂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

op old classifieds are still there though,

does seem strange that no one has been on/in touch


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Shitzenhousen!

Didn't know anything about this but not really been active for a while.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

id love to be a mod


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Cuprajake said:


> id love to be a mod


 No, you wouldn't. There's lots of crap behind the scenes to do (mainly spam accounts). It's a pretty thankless task.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

my comedy is lost


----------

